# Where/how do you carry your lift pass?



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

This year I upgraded my four year old Nike snowboard jacket to a new Nike Van Paten in camo (last season's, so half price) which is just awesome.

However, I've lost the ski-pass pocket I had in the left forearm of my old jacket - which was a great feature! I just forgot it was there all week and waved my arm as I went through.

Why have they dropped this feature? Do many jackets have them? How do you guys carry your ski passes? (I usually go to the Alps, France or Austria)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine goes on a lanyard around my neck. They use barcode scanners at all our resorts, so it's got to be accesible. My SO has a clear pouch in her powder shirt but the scanner doesn't work well with it.

I loved the setup they had at Jay Peak. It was an RFID card and you just swipped your body near the sensor. Made it super fast to get on the lifts! I wish they'd do that out here...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Keep it in one of my chest pockets, or pass pocket; RFID bitches!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bseracka said:


> RFID bitches!


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

My pow gloves (forget which model) have a little zip on the top, put pass in there and wave in front of barrier to get through.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

RFID passes here so I just put it in the outer left pocket and zip it closed and I just walk past the machines and it reads it. I wanna try what the other guy above me said, as my glove also has the zip on the top for a hand warmer or to vent. Might just see if my pass fits in there and zip it closed.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I keep it in the safest pocket I have depending on what gear I'm wearing. My gear depends on the weather. And I make sure it's away from my phone. I've heard your phone can deactivate it. Anyone have that happen?


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

Are any of these barcode systems in Europe? I've only seen credit-card style ones before.

I guess my query really comes down to range. If I have one in my chest pocket, will it pick it up, or will I have to rub my chest along the machine?

And those lift pass holders which have a cable on, which I used to see about.. What are they all about?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

RFID is awesome when it works, sucks when it does not cause I have to go digging for it.


----------



## Mat (Oct 25, 2013)

my local slope uses a bar code system that they scan for you, so I just purchase an elastic arm band with a clear pouch, then put a piece of double sided tape on the pass and stick (literally) it in there. works pretty good minus if you wreck and it fills with snow


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I keep it in the safest pocket I have depending on what gear I'm wearing. My gear depends on the weather. And I make sure it's away from my phone. I've heard your phone can deactivate it. Anyone have that happen?


It doesn't deactivate it, but does interfere with the transmission so best to keep them separate.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

bseracka said:


> It doesn't deactivate it, but does interfere with the transmission so best to keep them separate.


That makes sense.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Sensitivity can vary. Even with the same brand of scanners in one resort, at some lift lines, you will need to get very close to the scanner, while others work well even if 50cm away. 
Since all resorts I know have rfid system, having either a pocket at the forearm (e.g. 686, bellowzero) or upper arm (e.g. arcteryx, westbeach) is a selection criteria for me if buying a jacket, to avoid the sometimes necessary and annoying rubbing the chest at the scanner. A buddy has the pass in his gloves, in the wrist protector pocket, which works well.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

I have like a special place for it in my jacket, it's like on the bottom of my jacket. I just walk past the scanner, always works


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

unfortunately we don't use cool tech like RFID and Scanners. 

I have an arm band I have used in the past, now I just hang it on a "D-ring" from a zipper tab


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lanyard on belt loop.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

They're pretty lazy where I ride & hardly check for them. :thumbsup:
But in the event that they do, there's a spot on the inside flap that covers the zipper that easy to just flash.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

They use bar code scanners where I ride so mines usually hanging out off one of my coat pocket zippers. Or off a belt loop on my pants.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't attach it to the main zipper


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Mine goes on the hip pocket of my snow pants.


----------

